# Early Morning Sex



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I read an article from a columnist suggesting morning sex. That is when both partners are fresh and that it is a great time to make love. 
In my experience that does not work. In 16 years, we have probably had morning sex only twice. My wife complains that she feels "icky" and has morning breath and does not feel sexy at all. All she wants to do is go down and make some coffee and eat something. 

Our sex is always at night in dim lights. I prefer to actually see my wife as we have sex so I avoid it bring pitch dark. Dim lights also improve the mood. I have also tried afternoon sex and my wife has agreed a few times but she seems to want to get it over with.

So my question is how realistic is morning sex? It does seem like a good idea but not very practical.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We've had morning sex a lot in the past 17 years - about as often as in the evening, I'd guess. It does seem to go in cycles, where we do it mostly mornings for a while, then mostly evenings, etc. Sometimes both! My wife particularly likes being awakened slowly and getting aroused while sleepy. Mint spray by the bedside, or a quick trip to the bathroom solves morning breath. Sometimes, though, we'll get up for coffee and then go right back to bed.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I love morning sex because usually he has an awesome erection and wakes up ready to use it. I'm slower to wake up but he's fine doing most of the work while I am still groggy. By the time we are really into it, I'm awake and having lots of fun. It is very intimate and lovely, I think, because there is something about having woken up together that makes things warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hmm morning sex is my partner's favourite. I'm learning to love it too. As a female I initially objected to it because I felt icky from morning breath like your wife, crusty eyes and messy hair but he would insist. The idea that none of that phases my man really makes me feel so much more loved. Plus the fact that he's more cuddly and tender in mornings just makes it that more sensual. At other times he usually just wants super nasty sex and has a hard time toning down to good lovemaking when I ask, so morning sex has become a really enjoyable experience for me.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

But seriously, years ago when I said I was unhappy with frequency my wife said said she prefers mornings. I wasn't really a morning person, but became one quickly. "Setting the alarm a little earlier" (even if don't actually) is our euphemism.

One downside I do find, and it's more pronounced as I gotten older, it can be more difficult for me to climax, I think I may need more coffee. Also we don't try if we know know there is something happening that morning/day that could be distracting. 

I like afternoon sex. We want light, this time of year we need to remember if we start in daylight it can get dark quickly, so we turn on the lights just in case.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My W and I have morning sex. However, my W will say do not go down there it is not fresh. Sometime we use our hands to satisfy each other. Sometimes I break the rules...I go down there. Enough foreplay and she don't care about fresh or not. Hehehe.... It is fresh to me and just fine and dandy. It is a great way to start the day(quicky).


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

It takes a couple of hours for my body to 'wake up', which makes arousal practically impossible....forget orgasm. Suffice it to say, it's not a pleasant experience. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

We have morning sex often. Usually no more than PIV is some position, and most often it's after we have had sex the night before. 
We both wake up horny!


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I love morning sex when it happens naturally. Usually on a weekend where I get enough sleep. It's only piv sex though. No kissing, no oral because I feel gross. Usually it's in the side laying position where he is behind me and we are facing the same direction. Sometimes I get enough energy to go on top, sometimes not. 
If your wife feels too gross in the morning why not try it in the shower?


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> If your wife feels too gross in the morning why not try it in the shower?


Yes, good idea!
We have done that, as in....showered together!


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

If I spoon up behind my wife in the morning with a strong erection, she will usually acquiesce. No kissing goes on, but she will usually guide me right inside for some sensuous thrusting from behind. Mostly she is just about getting me off in that position since I have to get out of bed before she does. It always puts a smile on my face for the rest of the day.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Lurkster said:


> Yes, good idea!
> We have done that, as in....showered together!


Our tub is a two person. Good spot for us some mornings.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

nirvana said:


> So my question is how realistic is morning sex? It does seem like a good idea but not very practical.


Some people are just not morning people, but instead of morning sex you could try "sexy nonsexual morning intimacy."

This is where you make your wife breakfast in bed, have a nice snuggle (perhaps nude) for an hour, and discuss your day as well was making a playful segue into conversations about ways to improve sexual intimacy. THIS can actually be more satisfying than sex if the mood is intimate and playful!

I do this with my wife a lot, and because she knows I am not going to pressure her for sex, she becomes very open to discussing things. This is where I often get the most valuable feedback on what things she needs, fantasizes about, as well as constructive criticism on our recent lovemaking.

My wife says sometimes I am a horrible kisser and that sometimes I am an awesome kisser when we make out. I smiled really big and bragged that giving her variety was my talent!

Badsanta


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

My fiance loves morning sex, I don't really like waking up to an orgasm, lol That's just me. I've noticed that my orgasm during morning sex isn't as strong as if we have sex in the afternoon or at night. I just think because I'm still waking up, Idk. But, I don't always ''need'' to have a strong orgasm to have sex, and seeing my fiance so turned on in the morning is really sexy to me, so it's worth it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Morning sex, afternoon sex, evening sex, late night sex ~ it's all good! And each has its very own attributes!

But being the overly-visible creature that I am, my preference is for the daylight hours, so that I can laciviously view and take in all the good things that are going on!*


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Lila said:


> It takes a couple of hours for my body to 'wake up', which makes arousal practically impossible....forget orgasm. Suffice it to say, it's not a pleasant experience.


My wife is like you... better have the coffee ready and a biscuit to go with it!!! :grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

We both enjoy morning sex. My W probably has a stronger preference for it in part b/c there is no need to worry about finding time at night (which is very difficult right now) and her mind isn't worrying about everything else. Plus, since I am the morning person, this means she is the one getting woken up in a nice way. Since I am the one doing the waking I have already brushed my teeth, but in most cases at some point during my W will make a quick trip into the bathroom to brush her teeth as well. As far as freshness, I don't think we have any restrictions from any other time of day. I always t ake a quick shower before I go to bed so I should be pretty fresh and women don't stink like men 

Preference though is late morning / early afternoon sex followed by lunch!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

nirvana said:


> So my question is how realistic is morning sex? It does seem like a good idea but not very practical.


My wife and I are on holidays at the moment (long walks on the beach etc) and we did exactly that, right after breakfast and before we had a shower. :wink2:

For us morning sex is a great way to start any day and is very easy to do. Although we do this more on weekends, doing it on weekdays isn't that uncommon either.

As to the ick factor, it is seldom an issue since we're both equally icky first thing in the morning.

As to bad breath sometimes it isn't an issue at all. When it is an issue, it isn't a big deal to brush our teeth, swill some mouthwash, or occasionally abstain from kissing at all.

Sleeping naked (which makes us feel cleaner) almost all of the time also makes it very easy to just roll over and have at it, even oral sex for both of us is reasonably frequent when we play in the morning.

What isn't always practical is having sex in public places. We went for an evening walk along the beach last night, and no matter where we went we found people, So aside from some flirting and fondling, we didn't go for it as intended.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

My DH has an definite preference for Morning sex. I too hate morning breath, feeling not "right out of the shower" fresh (I shower right before bed every night). I feel like kids need gotten up. The dogs want to eat and go out to pee the first second they hear either of us stir. So they stand there staring or if I shut the door they stand outside the door and cry...romantic.

My XH could rarely have Morning sex because of hypoglycemia. So I am totally not used to it. I'm trying to change my opinion on it because I don't want to miss any sex I can have!!!>

Since I am higher drive I have been trying to do better at making it happen since he has made it very clear that this is by far the best time for him. I would say 90% of the sex we have had has been in the morning. I did put a little bottle of Listerine on my night stand. We shall see how I do....


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

When I wake up in the morning with a stiffee.....not really sure if it's because I'm horney or because I have to pee....Doesn't seem to make a difference, I just go with it and get the job done.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Never. And I miss it. It was great to wake up in the mood, ready to go. And then hop in shower. Perfect way to start your day. 

Both of our young kids are early risers. And if we locked the door they would just pound on it.

In general the one nit pick I have these days is that the stars have to be aligned just right to have sex. Kids have to be asleep. Door is locked. Can't have the lights on. Can't have sex if we have company in the guest room (no family over). No sex when we visit family. Us and the kids went away recently - same hotel room. No sex for the week. Can't have sex if she isn't showered. Can't have sex if she feels she ate too much. Can't have sex if she feels she gained a pound or two. Cant have sex if Grays Anatomy is on. Can't have sex when she isn't feeling well. 

So yeah morning sex isn't on the table these days. I could try to wake her up earlier (5:00 am) but then she would be afraid there was a chance the kids would interrupt us.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Spicy said:


> I did put a little bottle of Listerine on my night stand. We shall see how I do....


Make sure you keep a spittoon nearby too. Or at least a small cup


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Never. And I miss it. It was great to wake up in the mood, ready to go. And then hop in shower. Perfect way to start your day.
> 
> Both of our young kids are early risers. And if we locked the door they would just pound on it.
> 
> ...


Man, that's rough......You've got a better chance of having Haley's comet passing over you...........


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

One of the benefits of having teenage kids is that they sleep in, so morning sex interruptions are less likely. Most of the times we were interrupted over the years were in the evening. H is more of a morning person whereas I initiated more in the evening. But I used to love being woken up by his caress or feeling his erection behind me and hearing sexy words in my ear. A great way to start the day. 

I miss that closeness and freedom... things have never been the same for me since d-day (for him either I think) and we are now 4 months since having any kind of sex with each other.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Make sure you keep a spittoon nearby too. Or at least a small cup


Yes, and the other thing a former BF would say I MUST mention...ladies do NOT be giving out BJs right after you have used mouthwash...holy hell....feel the burn boys >


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

nirvana said:


> I read an article from a columnist suggesting morning sex. That is when both partners are fresh and that it is a great time to make love.
> In my experience that does not work. In 16 years, we have probably had morning sex only twice. My wife complains that she feels "icky" and has morning breath and does not feel sexy at all. All she wants to do is go down and make some coffee and eat something.
> 
> Our sex is always at night in dim lights. I prefer to actually see my wife as we have sex so I avoid it bring pitch dark. Dim lights also improve the mood. I have also tried afternoon sex and my wife has agreed a few times but she seems to want to get it over with.
> ...


It's not for everybody.

Funny enough, but I had never had morning sex, ever, prior to being with my wife. The morning is her prime time for sex, and the evening is when she's tired and less enthusiastic. I am just a groggy mess for the first 2 hours that I am awake, and my energy builds up throughout the day. Basically, we're opposites in this regard.

In any case, about 20% of our sex life occurs in the morning, and it's actually a great way to start the day!

For me, though, I have to wrap my brain around it before it starts (which is probably how my wife feels at night...)

Regardless, as all men know, our erections are much better first thing in the morning, and I can vouch for that, as can my wife. I am sure this is a big part of it for her! (no pun intended)

On the flip side - morning breath. Sure, we can get up and brush our teeth, but it almost defeats the purpose of the whole 'wake up sex' thing. It's not the same when one or both of us get out of bed, turn the bathroom light on, run the tap, etc. then go back to bed. It's much better when we wake up, snuggle, one things leads to another, etc. Or, on occasion, when one of us wakes up the other in a sexual way... Just - no kissing!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

nirvana said:


> I read an article from a columnist suggesting morning sex. That is when both partners are fresh and that it is a great time to make love.
> 
> In my experience that does not work. In 16 years, we have probably had morning sex only twice. My wife complains that she feels "icky" and has morning breath and does not feel sexy at all. All she wants to do is go down and make some coffee and eat something.
> 
> ...




Morning sex can be great. Orgasms can be more powerful as you have more energy. Getting into into it is the hurdle...
Try starting with oral on her first. Once she's horny enough, she won't care about things like bad breath etc.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

alexm said:


> It's not for everybody.
> 
> Funny enough, but I had never had morning sex, ever, prior to being with my wife. The morning is her prime time for sex, and the evening is when she's tired and less enthusiastic. *I am just a groggy mess for the first 2 hours that I am awake, and my energy builds up throughout the day.* Basically, we're opposites in this regard.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to comment on the two bolded parts.

I used to be fuzzy headed for a long time in the morning, as in, could barely lift my head off a pillow and would sleep through a fire alarm going off next to my head and needed like an entire hour of hitting a snooze button before I could even contemplate getting out of bed in the morning. I felt like I had been drugged every single morning. I was like this from about age 10 through my early 30's. It always astonished me how some people could hop out of bed and think clearly!

Then as I recall, I got really sick of this and ticked off at myself because it was just literally painful to drag my head into the game every morning. I began setting an intention for changing this somehow. I remember at first, I would just force myself to at least sit up when my alarm went off. Just sit up in bed, with my eyes closed. Actually I was still asleep at first! Then I slowly started being able to do this without it hurting my groggy head so much and I could just sit in bed with my eyes closed for an hour, versus being on my back in a heavy sleep still hitting the snooze button (sometimes sleeping through it).

Then I started just forcing myself to take less and less time to do this. So over a month or so time, I got to where when the alarm went off I forced myself to sit up in bed, rub my eyes, look around the room, and then close my eyes and have a peaceful moment, and then within 10 minutes get up and out of bed. At first my head was still very groggy when I got up, but it was still a huge improvement.

Over the next year or so, I continued on this path. And finally, it just all switched. I suddenly started waking up clear headed. I didn't have that drugged feeling anymore in the mornings. I may still be lazy and warm and snuggly and not want to get out of bed....but my head is in the game and it is clear. It is such a contrast to how it used to be for me. I like it much better this way. 

On to the second bolded part....the not wanting to stop the action to run and take care of hygiene, etc.

I never really understand this one, though I try to. I do understand being in the heat of the moment and not wanting to stop - - but I think some people are also saying they would lose the mood if they had to stop? 

I can't really imagine this, because if we are in the mood there is no problem with having to take a short break for this or that. Things happen. We adjust. Our mood doesn't change just because of a short break in time. We quickly take care of whatever needs to be taken care of and then rush back to bed. Some things just *must* be taken care of whether we want to stop the fun action or not. If we are already committed to getting jiggy with it, then the goal is to get in there and get the hygiene done so we can come back to the fun. I'm still buzzing and horny the whole time I'm getting whatever it is done, and I'm thinking about how fun it will be to get back in the game. Sometimes the act of doing a little hygiene prep is itself erotic, because the only reason I'm doing it is because we are going to be having sex.

Can you really not stay in the mood while running to take care of biz?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Sometimes the act of doing a little hygiene prep is itself erotic, because the only reason I'm doing it is because we are going to be having sex.
> 
> Can you really not stay in the mood while running to take care of biz?


For some, morning bathroom routines are where some people habitually start thinking through their day and planning. So goes the saying, "I do my best thinking in the bathroom."

So for those that have a hard time relaxing and letting go of stressful things that need to happen, a quick trip to take care of hygiene issues can trigger a mental cascade of, "what things do I need to do today and will taking time for sex cause me to get behind?"

How can one avoid this? Talk through your day BEFORE things get heated up, plan what needs to happen, discuss how you can help one another be more productive, solve scheduling problems, THEN heat things up. At that point going to the bathroom is all now about getting ready for sex!

Badsanta


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

In 6 years of marriage, we've have only had morning sex once, and I thought it was outstanding. The spontaneity of it all was mind-blowing; not worrying about freshening up, getting the lube ready and the additional prep work that comes with sex. Ultimately, that led to great, juicy, sloppy sex and a potent orgasm. 

Unfortunately, my wife is a hygiene freak that takes 2-3 showers a day, so this was only a one-time thing for us. Additionally, she is LD, so sex isn't the first thing on her mind. She would rather eat and watch tv. Neither one of us are morning people, but I'd certainly make exceptions for more sex.

Regarding the morning breath issue, I'm paranoid about having bad breath and keep chewing gum in my nightstand (along with my work backpack and car). Personally, nothing is more of a turn-off than stank, foul breath and it kills the mood.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> My wife is like you... better have the coffee ready and a biscuit to go with it!!! :grin2:


That's the weird thing. I wake up relatively easy but my sense of touch/sensory takes forever in the morning. Is like my nerve ends are still asleep. It takes about two hours for them to 'wake up'. 
The times my husband has initiated morning sex, he's got to use tons of lube because I don't get aroused. The feelings are muted. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

When we used to have morning sex, I do remember it being irritating if my bladder was full; so I did have to run to the bathroom real quick.

Keeping a water bottle next to the bed can hydrate your mouth and lessen stale breath.

But morning sex was almost always spooning 0; so we weren't breathing a.m. halitosis on each other.

Those were the days......


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

In my dating days I had morning sex with an older woman. I was 34 years old and she was 41. Morning sex is amazing. When I got home I slept for 16 hours straight, in a deep, deep sleep.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> In my dating days I had morning sex with an older woman. I was 34 years old and she was 41. Morning sex is amazing. *When I got home I slept for 16 hours straight, in a deep, deep sleep.*


Rohypnol?


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Personal said:


> Rohypnol?


No!!! The deep sleep was just a result from making love to a beautiful woman in the morning, and her being into me and me being into her.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

^^^^

It was a joke, as Frankie says "relax".


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

In our past.. he was always ready/ raring to go in the am.. me.. I was more of a night owl...our schedules were off some.... this did affect our sex life, sorry to say... then I would get horny in the middle of the night many times... sometimes I woke him up.. sometimes I didn't -thinking he needs his sleep (but I should have)....

But in the last 9 yrs.. lot and lots of morning sex...and waking him up for it in the middle of the night.. he'd be more tired at night -but tell me to wake him up in a few.....one thing I love about my husband is, he's not one bothered by being woken up, reaching for him .... so long as he isn't tired.. he's willing & wanting to "get it on".... I'm pretty much the same...

It's a good idea to jump up and brush our teeth at least... but other than that... we love morning sex, best way to start the day...


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

We have morning sex here about 2 to 3 times a week. DH loves morning sex, where I don't mind it but I'm the horniest in the middle of the day. I love sneaking away while the kids are busy watching tv or playing games for some mid day fun with hubby. :wink2:


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

It's funny, my ex always wanted morning sex and I never did. I don't know if it had to do with hormone levels or that I had to pee like a race horse or what. It wasn't caffeine, though I am a wake up and shower immediately person. We sometimes would have sex and I'd have problems finishing. It just didn't feel as good like it would have later in the day.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

notmyrealname4 said:


> But morning sex was almost always spooning 0;.


Always wondered why it was called spooning. Two forks together should fit the same way, and it would seem more appropriate to call it "forking" :scratchhead::smthumbup:


----------



## Olorin (Jun 5, 2016)

We have sex exclusively in the morning. We still have kids around and my wife is more relaxed since she does not have to worry about them hearing us. Also, she has reflux issues which are worse after she eats.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Always wondered why it was called spooning. Two forks together should fit the same way, and it would seem more appropriate to call it "forking" :scratchhead::smthumbup:


*It is hardly any secret that some of the absolute best "forking" in the world naturally occurs while spooning!*


----------



## newmarriageguy (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't practice morning s OP, personally I have not tried it as we're evening people but if you feel it may be a little disgusting you guys might just want to skip it all together. You guys should switch to another schedule, unless you work evening shifts and have no other time to be intimate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> And if we locked the door they would just pound on it.


Why do you tolerate that behavior? Them pounding on the door is disrespectful, and snotty. You might consider demanding they respect your personal boundaries (bedroom), and alone time.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

BioFury said:


> Why do you tolerate that behavior? Them pounding on the door is disrespectful, and snotty. You might consider demanding they respect your personal boundaries (bedroom), and alone time.


It was a hypothetical statement since we've never actually locked them out of our room. But yes next time my snotty 6 yo daughter comes into our bedroom I will have a talk with her about how disrespectful she is and demand she respect my personal boundaries.

Appreciate the parenting tips.


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

My wife takes a while to wake up, and she is usually too groggy/grumpy for early morning sex, or any sexual situation where I wake her up for sex. But she prefers to have a cup of coffee, use the bathroom, and invite me into the tub for a morning bath. She will typically warm me up with a nice BJ, then send me out of the bathroom while she gives herself a couple of orgasms with the tub faucet. Then she comes out of the tub juicy and ready for me to give her oral and PIV and a couple more orgasms.

I like this arrangement, although it has been a little too repetitive for my liking, I wish we had more sex at night or in the middle of the day. Can't really complain too much, though.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I always found that I am harder in the morning than at night. I don't have as hard a time sustaining an erection. From what I understand, and correct me if I'm wrong, a man's testosterone levels are higher in the morning. A man's body excretes more T as a way to wake up the muscles and regulate the body systems.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

nirvana said:


> I read an article from a columnist suggesting morning sex. That is when both partners are fresh and that it is a great time to make love.
> In my experience that does not work. In 16 years, we have probably had morning sex only twice. My wife complains that she feels "icky" and has morning breath and does not feel sexy at all. All she wants to do is go down and make some coffee and eat something.
> 
> Our sex is always at night in dim lights. I prefer to actually see my wife as we have sex so I avoid it bring pitch dark. Dim lights also improve the mood. I have also tried afternoon sex and my wife has agreed a few times but she seems to want to get it over with.
> ...




If she feels icky having sex first thing in the morning, have sex in the shower together.....

My wife also wants sex in the evenings, lights out and almost get it over with. This is due to her insecurity, size but doing nothing about it.

I can do morning sex but I'm not 16 anymore. I don't have that energy like I used to, so sex first thing in the morning is more physically difficult for me today. Getting old.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We started the new year with early morning sex, then went back to sleep. There's not much that's better, IMO. Well, maybe round two ....


----------

